# broadband services in HK



## dick_collins85 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi all,

Just arrived. Wanna know which internet services provider is better? grateful for your advice.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

dick_collins85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just arrived. Wanna know which internet services provider is better? grateful for your advice.


when I lived in HK, I used pccw/now.tv good reliable service providing phone, tv, and broadband the speed was roughly about 10mbps. one complaint was that canceling television channels or services was difficult.


----------



## melicious.wat (Apr 14, 2015)

Recently joined pccw. quite stable and fast so far. one more merit is that i got some free channels of nowtv, which include Fox.


----------

